# What is the weirdest thing about your sibling?



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

What is the weirdest thing your sibling does or says


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 15, 2022)

We've had some people thinking me and my sister are twins but of different sexes. It gets even funnier when you realize there's 7 years of age difference between us.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2022)

Not everybody has a sibling, and some of us have the misfortune of having multiple siblings! ;D



Pomorek said:


> We've had some people thinking me and my sister are twins but of different sexes. It gets even funnier when you realize there's 7 years of age difference between us.




I do have a twin, but sometimes people won't accept he is related to me because we do not look similar.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 15, 2022)

My brother accidentally started a brick collection. He is also trying to start a career as a musician, you can check him out on youtube: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMVfGwM4zmAEB3m6HMEkCQ
or on spotify:


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> My brother accidentally started a brick collection. He is also trying to start a career as a musician, you can check him out on youtube:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMVfGwM4zmAEB3m6HMEkCQ
> or on spotify:


My brother owns an outreach for teens, he also writes music. He collects guitar picks of different countries, football teams, and starwars.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> My brother owns an outreach for teens, he also writes music. He collects guitar picks of different countries, football teams, and starwars.


Oh thats cool! My brother is also a star wars fan and is watching Boba Fett right now. What kind of outreach does he do? Has he released any music yet?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh thats cool! My brother is also a star wars fan and is watching Boba Fett right now. What kind of outreach does he do? Has he released any music yet?


the outreach supports teens who write music and books but who's parents don't support it, that being said his beliefs about the world are completely different than mine. He is a Christian and I am not (my parents are catholic so both of us are hated). Not yet, he has a couple of his students working on their own songs rn. (please don't hate me for mentioning my brothers beliefs)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> the outreach supports teens who write music and books but who's parents don't support it, that being said his beliefs about the world are completely different than mine. He is a Christian and I am not (my parents are catholic so both of us are hated). Not yet, he has a couple of his students working on their own songs rn. (please don't hate me for mentioning my brothers beliefs)


Yo that's real cool!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 16, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> the outreach supports teens who write music and books but who's parents don't support it, that being said his beliefs about the world are completely different than mine. He is a Christian and I am not (my parents are catholic so both of us are hated). Not yet, he has a couple of his students working on their own songs rn. (please don't hate me for mentioning my brothers beliefs)


Oh it fine, I dont discriminate against anyone's beliefs unless they are racist or cruel. But that is a great outreach he is doing! The Christians (IFB) I was around last year were the kind of people who think that music is satanic so seeing someone try to help others who might be trying to get out of environments like that is good to hear about.


----------



## SaucySnow (Feb 16, 2022)

Now that she has transitioned, me and her act really similarly LOL


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> What is the weirdest thing your sibling does or says



I love her dearly, but she's bipolar under medication, so it's a pretty wide net cast there! <_lol> _I'd say probably the fact she literally can't sleep in a bed and has to sleep on a couch or a mat on the floor with lots of lights and the TV on full all night. (there *is *a reason for this, but it's personal to her so I'd rather not say without her permission)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I love her dearly, but she's bipolar under medication, so it's a pretty wide net cast there! <_lol> _I'd say probably the fact she literally can't sleep in a bed and has to sleep on a couch or a mat on the floor with lots of lights and the TV on full all night. (there *is *a reason for this, but it's personal to her so I'd rather not say without her permission)


Don't worry we all have our own way to sleep!  I personally have a hard time falling asleep and dread it every night so...


----------



## Shyy (Mar 1, 2022)

<REAL> shame that  this thread isn't about the DUMBEST thing that your sibling has done...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Mar 1, 2022)

My sister isn’t a creature of the night like the rest of the family is, so we make fun of her over how insecure she is when we turn the lights off in the living room.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 1, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> My sister isn’t a creature of the night like the rest of the family is, so we make fun of her over how insecure she is when we turn the lights off in the living room.


*minecraft  cave noises*


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 5, 2022)

My legal brother is a conspiracy theorist who once shared a video with me where in one part of the video the narrator claims space isn't real


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 6, 2022)

Shyy said:


> <REAL> shame that  this thread isn't about the DUMBEST thing that your sibling has done...


I was just thinking that too. I've got loads of those kind of stories, joy's of having 3 brothers


----------



## Filter (Mar 6, 2022)

The weirdest thing about my siblings is that they have a weird sibling. They're normal. I'm the weird one.


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 7, 2022)

The dumbest think one of my brothers did was rewire our mums lamps, he forgot to turn the power off first and blow all the fuses in the house


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 7, 2022)

Want to know what makes it worse....he's a trained electrician


----------



## Shyy (Mar 7, 2022)

There's a reason that they are called "Sparky"...


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 8, 2022)

Shyy said:


> There's a reason that they are called "Sparky"...


There are just some sparks that are very unappreciated lol


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

I don't know whether or not to call it weird or not, but they never stay silent. You'd promise there's an everlasting war with how much screaming there was here. Only time it's quiet is when they sleep, but once they wake up, another civil war is basically guaranteed.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 16, 2022)

My 13 year old half brother is taller than me
this is what I get for having a small mum


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My 13 year old half brother is taller than me
> this is what I get for having a small mum


I don't know what's up with the jolly green giants, but hey, I'm sure it'll be a good thing! Just be sure to stay on his good side then!


----------



## Shyy (Mar 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My 13 year old half brother is taller than me
> this is what I get for having a small mum


Hell, I've got that problem, however, I  happen to be the runt, at 5'10". Everyone else is like 6'3" and up and, I'm the oldest.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 16, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Hell, I've got that problem, however, I  happen to be the runt, at 5'10". Everyone else is like 6'3" and up and, I'm the oldest.


Time will tell if I'm the same. My youngest brother is only 9 so obviously he's still smol

At least I'm taller than my stepbrother. Which is also funny because we have the same name, but he's the "big" one when we're in the same room, because he's 4 years older.

Which tbf isn't often because my mum fucking hates him


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 16, 2022)

One time when my big brother was a teen and I was 8 or 9, he walked downstairs without a shirt on while our mom and a female friend of his were on the sofa. He saw them both, gasped, covered his nipples with his index and middle fingers and shouted, "Don't look!!!" and ran back upstairs to put on a shirt.


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 16, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Hell, I've got that problem, however, I  happen to be the runt, at 5'10". Everyone else is like 6'3" and up and, I'm the oldest.


I'm the oldest sibling, but I'm probably going to end up as the shortest too, lol. My sister, who's 4 years younger than me, is already noticeably taller than me. And I've stopped growing by this point.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 17, 2022)

My big brother used to overreact if water got on his clothes.

"Oh, no! A water stain. It will never come out."


----------



## Shyy (Mar 17, 2022)

*chases sibling with 3" fire hose*


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 25, 2022)

I think I'm the weird one when it comes to my siblings and I.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 25, 2022)

Even though I posted earlier... does the fact that the jackass is <still> alive count? Honest question.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 26, 2022)

My older brother has a habit of bellowing "POO POO POO." for no reason. He's 36 and a PhD student but he still acts like a moronic five year old sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2022)

My sister has Down's syndrome, but here's a weird thing most people probably don't realise about the syndrome.
People with Down's syndrome typically have prominent epicanthic folds above their eyes, like east-Asians do- but a lot of them also have patterns of bright dots in the iris, known as 'Brushfield spots':








						Brushfield spots - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



My sister has blue eyes with yellow Brushfield dots like this:


----------

